# Reflective tape



## Jaron15 (Aug 14, 2007)

Does anyone in the VA beach area know were i can get some cheaper than 5$ a ft. 




Jaron


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

wro or west marine


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

$4.99 for 36" @ West Marine. The tape that was on your Redfish I put on there, that SOLAS Tape is very expensive.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

The stuff ain't cheap... I just cut it into smaller strips, put a few on the sides of your yak, and the back of your paddle.


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

Buy 2 rolls. Make 8 9" pieces, put 2 on bow, 2 on stern & 1 on each side of paddle blades.....Good to Go for 10 bucks


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Try any Contractor supply shop. They sell it for work signs, etc - should be cheaper then what you are finding.


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

The Home Depot. I think it is like 3.97 for ten or twenty feet, If we still have some, I will grab it at work today and ship it to ya. Or you can just go check locally, either way, doesn't matter to me. Oh and it is the gray tape.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Wally World has some "Duck Tape" brand reflective tape in their automotive department: IIRC, 2 yards for $1.99


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

Dont feel too bad guys, When I owned my Semi & trailer. I was refused a load of hazardous material because my trailer was lacking DOT approved reflective tape. My 53' trailer cost me over $1000.00 to have it done in San Fransisco. Overall..........I lost $128.00 for the trip to Melbourne Fla. due to the cost. The stuff has gotten alot cheaper to buy these days. It was $250.00 a roll back then.


Heres a link to a good tape. It sticks to just about anything. Great stuff!

http://www.identi-tape.com/3m-conspicuity.htm


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

Checked it out JL. Those are some awesome prices for those products. Also a REALLY good price on the SOLAS tape. I am making an order now.....Thanks


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

try www.thefirestore.com they have the solid and the 3 bar reflective. similar to the same stuff we wear on our turnout gear


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

http://www.thefirestore.com/store/product.cfm?pID=1066


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

FireFisher297 said:


> try www.thefirestore.com they have the solid and the 3 bar reflective. similar to the same stuff we wear on our turnout gear


What station are you located at? My nephew is stationed at the new station on 17th Street.


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

Hey Jaron, I've got half a roll of yellow reflective (1/2" or 1"--I forget) tape sitting in the garage. I'll bring it to the next TKAA meeting if you plan on being there.


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

Grommet said:


> Hey Jaron, I've got half a roll of yellow reflective (1/2" or 1"--I forget) tape sitting in the garage. I'll bring it to the next TKAA meeting if you plan on being there.


dang i know the economy is slow and times are tuff and all but dang bribing people to come to meeting dannnnnngggg j\k


----------



## Jaron15 (Aug 14, 2007)

Grommet said:


> Hey Jaron, I've got half a roll of yellow reflective (1/2" or 1"--I forget) tape sitting in the garage. I'll bring it to the next TKAA meeting if you plan on being there.


great ill be there


----------

